# Corpsed Skeleform



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, nice job on that!

Incidentally, I just ordered a gallon of latex from Fright Theatre, and Steve was great to work with. Really affordable, great communication, and quick shipping. I also was sure to thank him for supporting the show. 

Liam


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks great. A bit out of my budget range thou. But the price of the latex is better then most. Just need to check on shipping cost.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

His price on erosion cloth is also great. The skeleform is out of some peoples budget, but it is worth every penny. It's pose-able and lightweight. I'll have this thing popping out of a coffin next year for sure.


----------

